# Prop Controller question (picoboo FI-104)



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok, this is the contoller I used for my Skeleton Coffin pop Up, it works great has two minutes of Audio..It has 2 Output Terminals that I use for 2 valves, one controls the cylinder for the Coffin Lid and the other controls the one for the Pop up action.

Here is my question both the output terminals are 10 amp output, as started I'm useing them both. Could I share one of those terminals so i could wire a low voltage light that would be triggered? Any issues with that? Also what would be a good light to use in this setup, I'm electrically challanged!:googly: 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

As long as your load does not exceed 10 amps you will be fine, If I was you I would use a inline 10 amp fuse to help protect the contacts on your controller. most solenoid valves pull about .5 amps and a 500 watt light uses about 4.16 amps so that leaves you plenty of amps to run them both. use this math to find out how many amps a light pulls( watts divided by 120= amps.) I hope that works for you. I am assuming you are using 120v light/ soleniod. even if they are different voltages you could hook up a relay to control one voltage and use the relay on the controller to control the other voltage.there are many things you can do to to make it work.


----------

